# Sources for needles, syringes and feeding tubes



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

1ml luer slip syringes:
http://www.shopmedvet.com/search?q=1ccls&go=
orting: by Relevancy | by Price | by Name AHS 1 CC L/S Syringe, 100/Box

*Vendor: *
*Sku: *AH01T
*Price: $7.99*
*Qty:*

Med-Vet Syringe 1CC L/S 100/bx

*Vendor: *Oasis
*Sku: *MV1CCLS
*Price: $7.99*
*Qty:*

Syringe 1cc L/S 100/bx

*Vendor: *Oasis
*Sku: *1CCLS
*Price: $7.99*
*Qty:*

1 of 1









60ml catheter tip syringes:
http://www.shopmedvet.com/product/syringe-60cc-catheter-tip-25-box-MV60CCCT
Home » Syringes and Needles » MVI Syringes & Needles » Med-Vet Syringes 60cc Catheter Tip 25/bx 
The states of NY, CT, IL, MA, NJ, RI, NH, DE and MN restrict the sale of syringes and needles to licensed professionals and entities. Please provide a copy of your state medical license so that we can ship your item. If you have not already done so, please fax a copy to 888-415-1825 or email to [email protected]. Failure to submit appropriate documentation may delay processing of your order. 









  Help |  Tell a Friend |  Printable Version​ *Med-Vet Syringes 60cc Catheter Tip 25/bx*

*Item#:* MV60CCCT
*Vendor: * Oasis 
*Price:*$9.99 
*Quantity:*

 

*Write your own review*

* Product Description:*
Individual Soft Pack
Bold Graduation
ISO-9002, CE, FDA registered

* Product Details:*
*NAME: *SYRINGE,60CC,CATHETER TIP,25/BOX

22 gauge needles
http://www.shopmedvet.com/search?q=...Syringes and Needles/Nipro Syringes & Needles

Feeding tubes/catheters:
The 30
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351030.htm

The 28
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351028.htm

The 26
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351026.htm

The 24
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351024.htm

The 22
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351022.htm

The 20
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351020.htm

The 18
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351018.htm

The 16
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351016.htm

The 14
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351014.htm

The 12
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351012.htm

The 10
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351010.htm

The 8
http://www.greatmedicalsupplies.com...l-purpose-robinsonnelaton-catheter-351008.htm


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

For those that live in states where it's illegal to purchase needles and syringes, talk to your local pharmacy about "oral" dosing syringes or look in the isle for eye droppers. For needles and syringes that need needles, maybe talk to your local veterinarian.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just ordered a few of those 20 French all purpose catheters. I like the big holes on the sides that the fluid come out.

I feel like having catheters and syringes is a good cheap investment in stuff you will need immediately so it's best to have it.


----------

